# lemon peel in soap?



## Mr_Dove (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been wanting to make a lemon soap for a while.  I'm pretty now still but it's a favorite smell for me.  I love the smell of my hands after rubbing lemon peel on my skin.

Is it viable to add lemon peel to the recipe?  Should i use fresh or dried and ground?  Will this really have an effect or will it be lost in the process?


----------



## kazmi (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only used dried lemon (or orange) peel as a pencil line in my soap.  The remaining smell is very faint and it adds a little texture to the soap.  I've only done this recently so I don't know how long the scent will hold up.  I think that if you do a search here you'll find some discussions on using lemon peel in your soap.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Aug 5, 2013)

thank you.  I did find some additional info on lemon peel although not everyone has the same experience with browning.  I guess I'll have to experiment and see.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought a shampoo bar that has finely grated lemon peel in it. There is a faint lemony smell, similar to meringue pie but I don't know if its from the peel or if there is added scent. I can't use it on my hair but it makes a nice body bar that is slightly scrubby.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 5, 2013)

Funny u post this.. Last night I was perusing YouTube and remembered saw this. All the lemon made me think how acidic it looked. I didn't watch the video but obviously its not acidic in the end.. I like the soaping 101 videos.
Here is the link.
http://youtu.be/wFOdi989-aU


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 5, 2013)

You should have watched the whole video, the soap was not usable. It stayed pudding like, the video was more of a "this is why we can't use acid stuff in CP". I was very disappointed, I wanted to see a lemon bar


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, I was hoping for one as well. I've seen videos where people add lemon juice to lower the ph, and zest for exfoliating but never the whole thing. I guess the closest thing you can go for is lemon EO or FO with something to try to anchor the scent.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh no! I'm sorry! I thought it was a how to like all the others. 
I think there were several others. :/ 
But it does answer the question if u can use citrus.


----------



## MaitriBB (Aug 5, 2013)

Not lemon, but have used lime peel powder in several soaps and it always turns out nice, if turning it a little beige.


----------



## kdot (Aug 5, 2013)

*My Lemon Peel Scrub*

Hi! (yes, this is my first post on this awesome site!!)

I used lemon peel one time and here is the result:



I took my base soap recipe and separated about 1/3 of it. Then, I ground up some dried lemon peel and blended it with a touch of safflower powder. The soap is only 2 weeks old, so I haven't been able to try it. I'm hoping that the lemon peel layer has a slight exfoliating quality. I can't tell if there is a fragrance yet, but keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

